# Small Business Videos



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey guys this site is packed with a bunch of videos geared towards helping small business owners! The particular clip I'm attaching, the guest speaker ha some great insights & ideas! Check out the interactive info clips that pop up as well!!!

NYPL, Small Business Video Seminars

Good Luck & all the best!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice find. I like what was said about knowing the target markets and niches. Some good info in these videos.


----------



## firemac2d (May 13, 2007)

yeah that was neat, had some stuff I hadn't thought about. I wonder if thier is and vids. out their simarly done by buyers! IE: a buyer explaining what kinds of things they DON'T wanna see. The best way approaching them. That sortta stuff.


----------



## listen2thelyrix (Jan 21, 2008)

Another great place for small business owners is CompanyDreams - Small Business / Work at Home Community Forum the people there very helpful. Its also a good place to get started, or help other people.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a link below to my video... a bit geared towards my architecture side...but gonna try to do a video for my gear soon


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

interesting, thanks!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

NARC72 said:


> Hey guys this site is packed with a bunch of videos geared towards helping small business owners! The particular clip I'm attaching, the guest speaker ha some great insights & ideas! Check out the interactive info clips that pop up as well!!!
> 
> NYPL, Small Business Video Seminars
> 
> Good Luck & all the best!


Anybody else have any trouble with the sound on that site? I couldn't hear a thing and unfortunately I'm not good at reading lips.


----------

